# Sell stops on margin lending accounts?



## soren_lorensen (19 October 2009)

hello, 

i wonder if you know of any margin lending facilities that provide brokerage accounts with sell stops, 

i've recently learned today that NAB margin lending doesn't not offer conditional orders with margin lending accounts so i can only buy/sell at market/limit, which is poor.

the reason they give is:

Unfortunately we do not offer the ability to place conditional orders with a Margin Lending Facility.

The conditional ordering facility is a website feature that by its inherent design has application solely for those trading account for which NAB Online Trading is the Sponsoring Participant.

***

Now to me, this is a cop out, I would by the very nature of margin lending want a stop loss or trailing stop to protect me as much as possible in this environment.

Do you know of other lending facilities that offer margin lending & stop losses?

Also are there any good notes online on how best to treat a margin lend account so you dont get burned?

appreciate any advices

cheers


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 October 2009)

soren_lorensen said:


> hello,
> 
> i wonder if you know of any margin lending facilities that provide brokerage accounts with sell stops,




Commsec has them .... 



> Note:  Conditional trading tools use the following terminology:
> 
> Stop Loss = Falling Sell
> Resistance Sell = Rising Sell
> ...


----------

